# TFA Coconut Candy (In Cape Town - Collection)



## Dietz (25/7/18)

Who has stock of TFA Coconut Candy where I can collect?


----------



## Dietz (26/7/18)

Anyone?


----------



## franshorn (27/7/18)

Try valley vapour perhaps? 
They don't do collections though but delivery is 50 bucks. 

Don't know of any other walk in shop that does a wide range of concentrates. Juicy Joes are also limited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (27/7/18)

Any DIYers in CT who perhaps would not mind selling theirs?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Any DIYers in CT who perhaps would not mind selling theirs?


this one we can split a order
need same things fore POG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (27/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> this one we can split a order
> need same things fore POG


Ive got this one, But need the Normal one


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Ive got this one, But need the Normal one


do they have?


----------



## Dietz (27/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> do they have?


No I got the DX from them as they did not have the normal one. Only place I could find here in CT that has is Flavor mill, But I will just use the DX instead


----------

